# Kindle fire - keep zoom settings when turning pages when reading pdf files



## Mattes_01 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi there,

I got a question.

When I am viewing a pdf on my fire, the text is usually smaller than the page, displayed.

So I zoom in.
But when I turn the page the zoom settings are lost.

Is it possible, to keep the zoom settings? I mean the text usually is in the same area of each page. Is it possible to keep that when turning the pages?

I hope you guys understand what I am talking about.

Best regards.
Mattes


----------



## nokudzu (Feb 11, 2012)

Download the free Adobe Acrobat Reader.  It keeps the zoom level when you go to the next page.


----------

